# April 10th - Team WA Smokify @ Joe's!



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I think it's pretty unanimous, yesterday's event at Smokey Joe's was a great success. A couple of the usual suspects we sincerely missed. We got a couple of really cool new faces... and I think we might have a couple of new members that might be able to make this one. 

A few folks asked me to line up the next round. Only one person told me they couldn't make it on certain dates, so I've avoided those dates. We're far enough in advance that we can still negotiate a date change, if necessary. I just thought we'd go with 2nd Saturday, like we have been. 

I'm still planning to carpool again with Rick, unless there are changes there. If the suns out, I know we have some ride-n-herfers. Dave won't have any trouble finding a ride, I'm sure - but if you need one, BOTL, Rick and I can swing by. 

We also had a great time passing our travel humi's around... So, be sure to bring extra sticks f you got 'em. It was actually kind of interesting. I thought everyone would trade - and there were some trades, for sure - but for the most part, people just passed their humi around and said take whatever you want! It's like there is no limit to how generous this sport is. 

(Yes I said sport, and I challenge you to show up at this herf and keep up!) :kicknuts:

Also, be forewarned, there was a lot of unexpected gifting going on too... And some strange insider rock-paper-scissors tournament too, that resulted in Rick winning a T110 - and he won without playing!! Figure that out! :tape:

Alright guys! See you next month, if not sooner!!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Hell yes!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> Hell yes!


What he said. :evil:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh you know I'm there!!! (fashionably late as always)


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

_You're all damned-skippy I'm going to be there as well!_ Had a wonderful herf'n time yesterday. . . . so wonderful in fact, I had to go out on a chilly 3-mile run today, just to "air out" my lungs from the previous afternoon's festivities.

:deadhorse:


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been meaning to get my ass up to Smokey Joe's for the longest time. Adding to calendar.. :madgrin:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

+1. Barring any unforeseen illness that is :violin:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Is it just me, or is it taking forever for April 10 to get here. After the last one, sitting here smoking alone outside in the cold breeze just ain't cutting it anymore!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Is it just me, or is it taking forever for April 10 to get here. After the last one, sitting here smoking alone outside in the cold breeze just ain't cutting it anymore!


Hit me up!! Let's smoke!! (I gave you my card, right? can't remember for sure)


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Hit me up!! Let's smoke!! (I gave you my card, right? can't remember for sure)


Yeah. You did.  wife surprised me by taking lil Lucia out for some errands and gave me free reign for a few hours today. Next time I need to act quicker!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Lucia's a pretty name.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Lucia's a pretty name.


Thanks! She's a cutie -- when she's not up at 3am. 

My weekly purchases closed on Cbid and my Smokey Joe's Supplies should be here in a week:

Herf-a-Dor Cigar Caddy X15 - 15-Capacity Travel Humidor

And a few sticks along for the ride:

God of Fire 2006 Carlito Blend Piramide
La Riqueza by Tatuaje #3
Man O' War Ruination
La Riqueza by Tatuaje #1 
My Father No. 4 Lancero

I need to stop spending money.... :evil:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ That is my kind of list!!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> ^^ That is my kind of list!!


+1 Indeed!!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> +1 Indeed!!


Make that a *+2* indeedy-do!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL! Ducrider is going to get RAIDED!! :hungry:

I just wanted to let the fellas subscribing to this thread know about this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/267692-smokey-joes-events.html
:gossip:


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Is it Saturday yet? I can't wait to meet up with the brotherhood!
Vinnie


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

This has been an insanely busy week for me -- REALLY looking forward to Saturday


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Vinnie said:


> Is it Saturday yet? I can't wait to meet up with the brotherhood!
> Vinnie


Me three!

:biggrin:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Tomorrow's the Rocky Patel event if you can't seem to wait! I can't get there tomorrow... but I'll DEFINITELY be there Saturday!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I cannot wait till saturday! Hated missing out on the last one and am itching to sink into a cushy leather seating object and firing up smokes with all you. Josh is on board as well and my friend Andy will be coming down with us.


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

Magnate,

Thanks for the welcome...I will be rolling down their with juicestain. Looking forward to meeting up with some good guys who enjoy the finer art of cigar smoking.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a meeting in Tacoma on Saturday morning. So, I'll be here a little early... 

I don't think we'll need the puffer fish printed... but if I remember after the meeting, I'll bring one.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

4 hours!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

WORD!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

If by some off chance they have the UFC on one of the TV's @ Smokey Joe's, Me, Josh and Andy are in for the long haul:thumb: Looking forward to seeing you guys and meeting the new faces.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

ROFL That is frakin great Chris!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Next herf seen here!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/268187-may-8th-fumigate-joes.html#post2855184


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Great to see you all again and meet the new faces! I had a blast and looking forward to next month:smoke2: Giving everyone a RG bump as soon as my cool down is over on it.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Juicestain said:


> Great to see you all again and meet the new faces! I had a blast and looking forward to next month:smoke2: Giving everyone a RG bump as soon as my cool down is over on it.


*+1!*

Had a fantastic time and I'm already looking forward to the next!

~Gary

:tea:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-team-wa-4-10-10-smokey-joes.html#post2855635


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy smoking Joe's! 

It was wicked awesome meeting you guys at the herf. Gary, let me know if you want to try any other nubs...completely spaced on sending some your way before you left. Vinnie, Long live the patty melt. Looking forward to the next time we are able to show Joe's no mercy.ipe:


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

boat45 said:


> Holy smoking Joe's!
> 
> It was wicked awesome meeting you guys at the herf. Gary, let me know if you want to try any other nubs...completely spaced on sending some your way before you left. Vinnie, Long live the patty melt. Looking forward to the next time we are able to show Joe's no mercy.ipe:


Andrew, I hugely appreciate the offer. I'm essentially a maduro guy though, so discovering the *NUB maduro* is truly good enough for me bro!!!

~Gary

:smoke:


----------

